# Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

					Im Rahmen der erfolgreichen PCGH-Sonderheft-Reihe haben wir uns jetzt dem erfolgreichen Mini-Computer Raspberry Pi gewidmet. Auf über 164 Seiten erfährt der Leser viele Tricks und Kniffe rund um das Thema. Ein Einsteiger-Guide und viele Profi-Anleitungen runden "Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch" ab.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

Geilo!  Direkt mal über Amazon bestellt.


----------



## hAS3 (10. Januar 2014)

Hab schon seit 2-3 Wochen überlegt, ob ich mir ein Raspi kaufen soll.
Mir wollten neben kleinen Rumspielereien keine Anwendungen einfallen,
die eine Anschaffung auf lange Zeit rechtfertigen würden... Ausserdem
wollte ich gerne etwas handfestes haben, und keine "Guides" aus dem
Internet, die nach Googles Lust und Laune jedes mal anders sind^^
Und, was entdecke ich da vor 4 Tagen im Zeitschriftenladen, beim
monatlichen PCGH Kauf? Dieses schicke Sonderheftchen!
Das war für mich für mich fast schon ein Zeichen 
Kurz durchgeblättert und ohne Wenn und Aber mitgenommen.
Mein Pi dazu besorg ich mir dann in den kommenden Tagen. x)

P.S. Mit den Anleitungen sollte eigentlich wirklich jeder Neuling klar kommen.
Ist sehr anfängergerecht geschrieben


----------



## Vedder73 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

Das Heft ergänzt mein aktuelles Projekt ganz ausgezeichnet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/296817-mini-htpc-rasperrypi-auf-den-zahn-gefuehlt.html
Wird gekauft...


----------



## Yassen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

Ein grund in den Zeitschriftenladen zugehen. 
Wird angesehen und zu 90 % gekauft da ich weihnachten meinen ersten pi bekommen habe.


----------



## Abductee (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

Gibts den Download nur unter iOS?


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download*

Kurzes Feedback von mir: Das Heft ist ganz ok aber mir persönlich ist es zu Linux- bzw. zu "programmierlastig", denn das gefühlt halbe Heft besteht aus Linux Basics oder Programmier-Tutorials, die mit dem Raspberry nur mittelbar etwas zu tun haben und für den der es bereits kann sind die Infos quasi wertlos. Ich hätte mir mehr (andere?) Praxisbeispiele für die Verwendung des Teils gewünscht, denn ob ich mit dem Ding auf Twitter/Flickr posten kann oder einen IRC Bot betreiben kann interessiert mich nicht wirklich (SSH Tunneling hingegen war ok ). Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung. 

 @Abcuctee: Im Heft steht: "Jetzt auch für das iPad in der Computec Kiosk App", von Android steht da nichts.


----------



## XcTus (4. Februar 2014)

Da muss ich wohl auch mal reinschauen, mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus für meinen kleinen.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2014)

Mir persönlich ist es auch etwas Linuxlastig. Da jeder andere Ziele mit dem Raspi hat, könnt ihr ja auch nicht gleich 1000 Seiten herausbringen. Mich interessiert noch mehr, wie man elementare Dinge wie den FlashPlayer installiert.


----------

